
Show HN: Send your time availability in seconds - jonathancai11
https://www.whattime.today/
======
jonathancai11
Repost bc Google finally verified my app, so no more sketchy consent screen.

Use this simple tool to drag’n’drop time availability, and copy/paste it for
email or messaging.

There are several similar apps, but I’m not a fan of extra installations,
links, or paying for Calendly.

------
summitsummit
whats the monetization strat once u get users

~~~
jonathancai11
Not trying to make money from this!

